
Show HN: Clarify – Awesome tools to Help You Launch and Manage Your Career - realm247
https://www.clarifyhq.com
======
realm247
Hey there Hackers! I'm JC the solo maker of Clarify, my first product.

We built Clarify because often times in our performance reviews and in our
résumés we have the tendency to solely focus on our job descriptions when
instead we should be highlighting the things we've achieved and the areas in
which we've created value for our organizations.

Clarify is perfect for you if you want to track your professional achievements
and be Performance Review ready in seconds. You'll be prepared at your next
Performance Review with a list of professional achievements, your
compensation, and your own development plan that you can discuss with your
boss. All of this easily prepared for you in a PDF report.

You'll be able to quickly and tactfully discuss the areas in which you've
created value for your organization and naturally transition the conversation
to your compensation, career development, and much more.

We're live on our web app,
[https://www.clarifyhq.com](https://www.clarifyhq.com), which you can access
on the web from anywhere with your desktop or mobile device.

Would love for you to give it a try and provide any constructive feedback you
may have.

Follow us on Twitter
[https://www.twitter.com/@clarifyhq](https://www.twitter.com/@clarifyhq)

Happy Achieving!

